# Best Behavioral Questions to Prepare For 2022



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

What behavioral questions are the most common for job interviews these days? Better yet, which ones were the most surprising? 

I have had to employ some intense acting skills to be hired my entire life. I hate to be blindsided by these kinds of questions, and usually end up fumbling over my words, thinking to myself:

“Please don’t find out I’m an INFP. Please don’t let them find out I’m an INFP.”


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

"What's your favorite font?"

"If you were an animal what would you be?"

"Tell me about yourself."

The whole, "Tell me about a difficult problem you've had to solve."

Take this with a grain of salt, I haven't had to interview in closer to a decade. Lol!

Found this on the web though.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

If I prepare a written document of all of my answers to common behavioral questions, can I just hand the interviewer the document, highlighting the answer? I always wanted to do that.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

lol, no.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I think that's called a resume.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Ms. Aligned said:


> lol, no.


booooooo, that's no fun. boooooo


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

SouDesuNyan said:


> If I prepare a written document of all of my answers to common behavioral questions, can I just hand the interviewer the document, highlighting the answer? I always wanted to do that.


Me too. It's my dream


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

OrchidSugar said:


> Me too. It's my dream


Take that, @Ms. Aligned 2 to 1, we win 😛


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Hai! I shall cheer your victory!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I heard they're asking this question now, "do you prefer unicorns or butterflies, there are no wrong answers" so you're out of luck. An infp could never pick just one.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Purrfessor said:


> I heard they're asking this question now, "do you prefer unicorns or butterflies, there are no wrong answers" so you're out of luck. An infp could never pick just one.


Unicorns because I've wondered what it would be like to penetrate my bosses. 

Still think there are no wrong answers? Lol!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Unicorns because I've wondered what it would be like to penetrate my bosses.
> 
> Still think there are no wrong answers? Lol!


The "no wrong answers" was a front all along. There were many wrong answers they just wouldn't tell you it's wrong.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Purrfessor said:


> I heard they're asking this question now, "do you prefer unicorns or butterflies, there are no wrong answers" so you're out of luck. An infp could never pick just one.


I am so screwed.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Purrfessor said:


> The "no wrong answers" was a front all along. There were many wrong answers they just wouldn't tell you it's wrong.


yup. That's exactly how they do.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

I got “what ice cream flavor are you?” once. 

Should have said, “what, do you want a taste?”


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

"Clearly the best ice cream flavor is the one you would choose. Which is why I've always loved Baskin Robbins for their strategy of handing out samples. Which leads to....outcomes and retention when people find the one that is best for them."


----------



## Deezzee (Nov 25, 2011)

SouDesuNyan said:


> If I prepare a written document of all of my answers to common behavioral questions, can I just hand the interviewer the document, highlighting the answer? I always wanted to do that.


That would be great. Hate how the conventional system of interviewing is so convoluted and makes you jump through so much hoops, which honestly are not really an objective assessment.


----------

